# Clear Fork Reservoir Fishing in Ohio



## Bigbass201 (Jul 11, 2019)

I visited a lake near Mansfield Ohio. Clear Fork is known for Muskie and bass fishing. It gets tons of pressure, but there is good fishing there. If your ever out of the state and near it, it may be worth checking out.


----------

